# How can i tether



## janey (Jan 2, 2012)

Hi Everyone....

Now that i got my phone rooted with all in one Odin package... Thanks Guys for this.. XXoo

How do i get my phone to tether? i have the easytethering installed and Pdanet , i can't get it to work ??

Can someone tell me what i need to do..

Thank you

Janet


----------



## shrike1978 (Sep 2, 2011)

The best and easiest is Wifi Tether, but you need an older version. Download and install this: http://code.google.com/p/android-wifi-tether/downloads/detail?name=wifi_tether_v3_0-pre12.apk&can=4&q=

After it installs, immediately reboot. After the reboot, run the app, go into settings, go to Change Device-Profile and set it to Samsung Fascinate, then go to Change Setup-Method and set it to Softap for Samsung (master).

Easytether and PDANet are both non-root, USB only. They require extra drivers on the computer you want to tether, and they also require a purchase to be fully functional. Wifi Tether is free, uses Wifi, and supports multiple simultaneous computers.


----------



## MidnightNinja (Dec 10, 2011)

Another app which you may want to consider is barnacle wifi tether. Barnacle also uses root permisions, and is imo easier to use.


----------



## Tidbits (Aug 1, 2011)

ClockworkMod is working on a non root tether.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## droid3r (Dec 8, 2011)

Wifi hotspot usb tether by svtp get free trial from Market

Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk


----------



## codelinx (Jul 18, 2011)

Use "open garden" barnacle sometimes has or had
Problems on rooted devices. It's wireless tethering , has security options and a clean interface.
4G LTE Tapatalked


----------



## dmack09 (Jun 25, 2011)

I'm not sure what's up with all the people talking about trials and not working? No offense guys but Barnacle Tether was one of the first things I found on the App Market and is great and permanently free. Never had a problem with it. However, if you are ever a passenger in a car or such and you want to tether your laptop you can use Easy Tether to use a USB cable and save your phone's battery life. You download the driver's and the program for the computer to phone's SD card, then connect it as a storage device and install them. It also doesn't require root. For it to work, you need to have the program running for it in the system tray in the bottom right of the computer screen. If you have any other questions please ask.


----------

